# Onde ou Aonde



## Dr. House

Hey Pessoal preciso da ajuda de vocês. 

Na frase: "As ofertas estão aonde você estiver."

O certo é onde ou aonde? 

Por favor, aguardo resposta e a regra correta que se aplica a esse caso. 

Muito Obrigado;

House


----------



## Vanda

Housem aonde implica movimento, onde implica lugar fixo.

Veja isto:


> Usaremos AONDE quando pudermos substituir por PARA ONDE. Assim, _*Aonde* você vai, com essa roupa sumariíssima._ Porque podemos substituir por PARA ONDE você vai... Mas,
> _Moro *onde* não mora ninguém._ Porque é impossível substituir por Moro PARA ONDE não mora ninguém.


----------



## will.espmx

Dr. House said:


> Hey Pessoal preciso da ajuda de vocês.
> 
> Na frase: "As ofertas estão aonde você estiver."
> 
> O certo é onde ou aonde?
> 
> Por favor, aguardo resposta e a regra correta que se aplica a esse caso.
> 
> Muito Obrigado;
> 
> House



Aonde->movimento (aonde você vai?)
Onde->lugar/local (onde você está?)
No caso de sua frase o correto é: As ofertas estão *onde* você estiver.
  (o "onde" pode ser substituído por "no lugar em que")
*1."onde"="em que lugar"

2."aonde"= "que lugar, para que lugar"*


----------



## Istriano

> Logicamente não seria lícito confundir aonde, 'a que lugar', com onde, 'em que lugar'; e pela distinção entre um e outro se bateram, e ainda hoje se batem, muitos gramáticos e estudiosos. O uso dos melhores autores, porém, desde um Azurara, da fase arcaica da língua, até um José Régio ou um Miguel Torga, dos nossos dias, não distingue *onde *de *aonde*. Clássico dos mais reputados, Rebelo da Silva usa *aonde *por *onde *cerca de 40 vezes nos seus Contos e Lendas; uma delas (só para exemplificar), na pág. 20: _"o cemitério aonde dormem os que nos amaram." _Por vezes ocorre o emprego simultâneo de um e outro advérbio com a mesma significação: _"Nise? Nise? onde estás? aonde? aonde?"_  (Cláudio Manuel da Costa, Obras Poéticas, I, p. 109); _"Mas aonde te vais agora, / Onde vais, esposo meu?" _ (Machado de Assis, Poesias Completas, p. 207).  Note-se, na abonação machadiana, que a métrica não se oporia à repetição do aonde. Cf. onde.


(Dicionário Aurélio)


Em Portugal, ONDE com verbos de movimento é praticamente regra geral: _Onde vais?_
Na Bahia, a gente usa AONDE para tudo: _Aonde você está?_


Hoje em dia, _onde _e _aonde _são como _raia _e _arraia_, _recife _e _arrecife_...


Lugar fixo:  aonde, onde
Movimento:  para onde, aonde, onde


O único que não causa dúvidas é _para onde_.


----------



## englishmania

Como já disseram, _aonde_ implica movimento e _onde _não. 

estar onde/num lugar  (sem preposição) - onde  
ir *a* algum lado (preposição *a*) - aonde  

Não percebo bem o que significa a frase, mas...
"As ofertas _estão_ _onde_ você _estiver_."    "Eu estou onde tu estiveres"
"As ofertas _vão aonde_ tu _fores_"           "Eu vou aonde tu fores"


----------



## Istriano

> Porém, por qualquer razão que não tenho como explicar, esta prática nunca foi generalizada no caso concreto da forma *aonde*. Sobre este assunto, dizem Cunha e Cintra, na _Nova Gramática do Português Contemporâneo_, p. 351:«Embora  a ponderável razão de maior clareza idiomática justifique o contraste  que a disciplina gramatical procura estabelecer, na língua culta  contemporânea, entre *onde *(= lugar em que) e *aonde*  (= lugar a que), cumpre ressaltar que esta distinção, praticamente  anulada na linguagem coloquial, já não era rigorosa nos clássicos.»
> Em  síntese, se quisermos ser totalmente rigorosos, diremos «fosse aonde  fosse». Todavia, o uso condiciona-nos de tal forma, que, aqui e ali,  mesmo estando conscientes da diferença entre *onde *e *aonde*, deixaremos cair, no nosso discurso, um *onde* em vez de *aonde*, sobretudo enquanto advérbio interrogativo do tipo «Onde vais?»…


http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/pergunta.php?id=28802


----------



## MugenKaosu

Dr. House, se quer seguir a "etiqueta" da língua para ninguém poder criticar você, use sempre o "onde". Diferente do "aonde", ele nunca está errado.

http://wp.clicrbs.com.br/sualingua/2009/05/14/onde-e-aonde/


----------



## will.espmx

MugenKaosu said:


> Dr. House, se quer seguir a "etiqueta" da língua para ninguém poder criticar você, use sempre o "onde". Diferente do "aonde", ele nunca está errado.
> 
> http://wp.clicrbs.com.br/sualingua/2009/05/14/onde-e-aonde/



Desculpe,mas a sua observação não procede, "onde"="aonde" para os leigos, e não me refiro a você pois sei que não o é.


----------



## MugenKaosu

Não entendi o que quer dizer, will.


----------



## Dr. House

Bom dia colegas;

Muito obrigada pela resposta e rápida reação de todos! 

Pelo jeito existem mesmo razões para estarmos confusos entre o uso correto de onde e aonde e se devemos diferenciarmos ou não. 

Estou numa dúvida cruel: Achei que o aonde seria mais adequado nesta frase. Por receber uma explicação de um professor de português uma vez que disse apenas para usar o aonde quando você quiser passar idéia de movimento; ou seja; não dependendo do verbo; se você quiser passar a idéia de movimento; liberdade; deslocamento você usa o AONDE. 

Também prefiro o aonde porque soa melhor; a sonoridade a + onde. O som da letra A é quase sempre bem vindo para compor. 

Bom, tirando essas explicações mais abstratas; pensando na praticidade; usando esta palavra em um slogan; como é no caso de "As ofertas estão aonde você estiver". Talvez seja melhor desconsiderar este lado abstrato e um tanto poético de aonde e usar apenas onde; já que com a palavra onde; como @MugenKaosu disse; acho que ninguém protestará no uso de onde como: "As ofertas estão onde você estiver". 

Ainda que do meu ponto de vista, seja melhor o Aonde para o slogan; em termos estéticos de comunicação; e também porque li Machado; Camões; Cláudio Manuel;Tomas Antônio Gonzag*a; e outros escritores que não faziam distinção entre onde e aonde, usando os termos apenas de acordo com características pl*á*sticas do texto.

** 
@Vanda : Essa explicação de eu uso aonde quando puder substituir a palavra por "para onde" eu já vi; mas não gosto muito desta explicação que alguns dão por achar meio insegura. 

@Will: você pode me dar a referência de seu exemplo? 

@Istriano: Lugar em que & lugar a que -> neste caso também ambos seriam corretos não? pois a & em são preposições de qualquer maneira

Por exemplo: Diz me a que lugar quer estar hoje? Diz me aonde quer estar hoje?

@engilshmania: A frase é um slogan. Entendeste o dilema? Imagine um cliente reclamando que aonde est*á errado; e ao mesmo tempo; professores de português que dizem estar certo; que é poss*í*vel escolher entre ambos onde e aonde e como a equipe de marketing acha mas estético o "aonde" prevaleceu o aonde até agora. Porém; não queremos gerar ang*ú*stia nos clientes, como nessa cliente que nos escreveu com medo de estar errada; explicamos que consultamos professores de português e ainda demos exemplos de aonde aplicado em v*á*rias obras de literatura; mas ela não pareceu convencida. 
*
@Mugenkaosu: Essa explicação de Cláudio Moreno foi muito boa! Parece que talvez a melhor solução talvez seja mudar o slogan; o problema é que isso vai envolver muito trabalho; só queríamos mudar o slogan quando estiver certo de que a frase só pode ser escrita com onde e ponto final. Mas pelo que estou vendo; parece uma regra que começou a ser usada nos 15 últimos minutos da historia da língua portuguesa; como diz o Professor Moreno no link que enviou. 

Poder**íamos deixar o aonde; mas não queremos gerar frustração nas pessoas que seguem a regra do aonde somente quando pode ser substituído por "para onde".  *E alguém sabe me dizer de onde é que esta regra surgiu? 
*
Agora eu pergunto a vocês: E agora, o que fazer?

Abraço e já agradeço pela* reatividade de vocês!

House


----------



## englishmania

Bem, eu continuo a dizer que nessa frase é _onde_, sem qualquer dúvida. Muita gente hoje em dia emprega as duas formas indiscriminadamente, mas também muita gente diz "há-des" e não está correcto. O que pretendo dizer é que em algo escrito, convém usar a norma - a menos que o uso da outra forma seja propositado. Se fosse "vai aonde você for" seria aonde.


----------



## MugenKaosu

Olha, acho que a escolha entre "aonde" e "onde" depende de você. 

Se não se importar que venham alguns gramáticos prescritivistas te corrigir, use o que quiser. Se não quer ver ninguém reclamando do _slogan_, use "onde". De fato, segundo esses autores, nesse caso não seria possível o uso do "aonde", pois o verbo *estar *não rege preposição. Sei que "quem está, está *em *algum lugar", mas esse "em algum lugar" é adjunto adverbial. Repare que poderíamos trocá-lo por "aqui", "ali", etc., sem necessidade de preposição.

Veja se vale mais a pena mudar o _slogan _ou aturar os seguidores da regrinha.


----------



## Istriano

_Onde você chega?  -Chego em casa._
_Aonde você está querendo chegar? - A uma conclusão._


----------



## englishmania

Em Portugal não se chega _em casa_, chega-se _a casa_.


----------



## Istriano

Mas se *vai *_de bar *em *bar_, e não _de bar *a* bar._


----------



## englishmania

Dão sempre esse exemplo para refutar...  Não sei por que razão aí se emprega "em", mas é uma expressão. Continuamos a dizer "ir _a_ um bar".


----------



## Istriano

Se emprega por razões históricas


----------



## Tagarela

Istriano said:


> Mas se *vai *_de bar *em *bar_, e não _de bar *a* bar._



É que nos bares os gajos ficam tanto tempo a beber que já não há mais movimento nenhum para justificar o 'a (onde)' - brincadeirinha 


Respondendo ao tema  em geral - raramente encontro alguém, mesmo em contextos mais formais, que faça distinção de _onde_ e _aonde_.


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> Mas se *vai *_de bar *em *bar_, e não _de bar *a* bar._


 
Mas vai-se de um bar *a* outro bar, e não de um bar *em* outro bar. 

Onde/aonde: Como alguém aqui já disse, na dúvida, o melhor mesmo é usar *onde*, e fica sempre certo!


----------



## okporip

Alentugano said:


> Onde/aonde: Como alguém aqui já disse, na dúvida, o melhor mesmo é usar *onde*, e fica sempre certo!



Certo mesmo em "onde você vai"? (Para mim, teria de ser "aonde você vai"...).


----------



## Alentugano

okporip said:


> Certo mesmo em "onde você vai"? (Para mim, teria de ser "aonde você vai"...).


 
Sim, ao menos em Portugal. É comum você ouvir por aqui: "Onde vai/vais?"


----------



## MugenKaosu

Alentugano said:


> Sim, ao menos em Portugal. É comum você ouvir por aqui: "Onde vai/vais?"


E aqui no Brasil também. 


			
				http://wp.clicrbs.com.br/sualingua/2009/05/14/onde-e-aonde/ said:
			
		

> Por outro lado, nada impede que utilizes onde como forma genérica, válida mesmo nos casos em que se pode usar aonde: “Onde foste ontem?”.


Nem os gramáticos prescritivistas veem tal uso do *onde *como errado. Sempre que o *aonde *servir, o *onde *também servirá.

P.S.: eu, antes de ler a resposta do Professor Moreno, também achava que o uso do *onde *e o do *aonde *fossem conjuntos sem intersecção – ou se usava um, ou outro –, mas logo vi que estava errado.


----------



## okporip

MugenKaosu said:


> E aqui no Brasil também.
> 
> Nem os gramáticos prescritivistas veem tal uso do *onde *como errado. Sempre que o *aonde *servir, o *onde *também servirá.
> 
> P.S.: eu, antes de ler a resposta do Professor Moreno, também achava que o uso do *onde *e o do *aonde *fossem conjuntos sem intersecção – ou se usava um, ou outro –, mas logo vi que estava errado.



 Obrigado!


----------

